# Looking for an Aupair girl for Porto, Portugal



## com (Sep 17, 2008)

We are looking for a confident, reliable English native speaker Aupair to help us look after our 2 little girls (5 and 3) starting in February, 08. We are an international nice family living in Porto, Portugal. Duties will be to bring the children to the school, picking them up and expend some time with them (spoken language will be English). If you think you could be interested in our family please, contact me. 
Thank you very much.


----------



## ldslabchick (Feb 19, 2008)

Checking to see if you found anyone yet?... I am from the USA (utah) and recently relocated to the Porto area in May... If you are still in need please let me know.
Thanks Amy



com said:


> We are looking for a confident, reliable English native speaker Aupair to help us look after our 2 little girls (5 and 3) starting in February, 08. We are an international nice family living in Porto, Portugal. Duties will be to bring the children to the school, picking them up and expend some time with them (spoken language will be English). If you think you could be interested in our family please, contact me.
> Thank you very much.


----------



## com (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi Amy,

Thank you so much for your message. We would love to meet you. Is there a way I can reach you?

Thanks.

COM


----------



## ldslabchick (Feb 19, 2008)

Hello Com, just checking to see if you got my last message... I am very interested in meeting with you... are you on Facebook???
Amy



com said:


> Hi Amy,
> 
> Thank you so much for your message. We would love to meet you. Is there a way I can reach you?
> 
> ...


----------



## ldslabchick (Feb 19, 2008)

You can contact me through my husbands (Jon's) office - Optima Quiropratic - 229746568... his secretary also speaks english.
Amy



com said:


> Hi Amy,
> 
> Thank you so much for your message. We would love to meet you. Is there a way I can reach you?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rachael Kerr (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello,my name is Rachael kerr and i am very interested in your advertisment for an au pair to care for your children.I am scottish and speak english very well with a very understandable clear accent.I am a very happy friendly person who loves to care for children and help them have fun and enjoy themselves in a safe atmosphere.I would love to hear from you please if you are still looking for someone to look after your children.Thankyou very much!


----------



## mandibyrne (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi

i saw your poste on this site i would love to work for you as a aupair if its possible cause im new in Porto and looking for a job and i use to be a aupair for 2 years before i came to Portugal i really like taking care of children and a
doing stuf like that!i speak english,afrikaans and dutch and know the basic portugeuse words and im still learning.

thanx so much hope to hear from you

greetings mandi


----------

